# Sherlock Holmes,in theaters 12/25/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Warner Bros. Pictures and Village Roadshow Pictures have teamed up to bring Holmes and Watson to the big screen.

Robert Downey,Jr. is in the title role of Holmes.

Jude Law has the role of Watson.

The forthcoming film also stars:

Rachel McAdams
Mark Strong
Kelly Reilly

The film has not been rated yet.

Official site for the film can be viewed at the following link.

http://sherlock-holmes-movie.warnerbros.com/


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

I believe it's directed (and maybe written) by Guy Ritchie. They've been showing the trailers on HDNET's "Nothing but Trailers" for quite a while now - it looks like a lot of fun with a slightly different take on Holmes and his relationship with Watson.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I been thinking about watching it when it comes out. It looks okay.


----------



## Buzz112 (Jan 30, 2007)

THe movies is getting panned big-time by the newspaper reviewers. They are saying director Guy Richie has the movie so fast paced only an ADD kid woudl enjoy it and that Holmes is mostly just doing a lot of fight scenes. Too bad as I think RDJ is a great actor.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Not panned all around but mixed reviews for sure

http://www.metacritic.com/film/titles/sherlockholmes

We are going tomorrow since my wife loves Robert Downey Jr.

We'll see what we get.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

The movie is a hoot. My daughter and I saw it on a preview a couple of nights ago. The first half hour or so is a little slow, but once the plot kicks in, it's a real blast. Great vehicle for Robert Downey, Jr. 

John


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Pretty good movie. Everybody in our group liked it. Both Robert Downy Jr. and Jude Law were great. Entertaining and fast paced but not really hard to follow.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Didn't RDJ get in a little trouble for saying on Letterman the other day that the relationship between Holmes and his asst. was "too gay"?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I am sure I will love the special effects. But why can't Hollywood just come up with films like this without bastardizing great old timely chestnuts. 
For you kids out there, this is not Sherlock Holmes. This is a movie with a character based on the novels with pyro.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

I thought it was a blast; typical Guy Ritchie flick, but a bit easier to understand the dialog since it wasn't in heavy Cockney (or whatever the modern London inner-city accent is) and no rhyming slang. I'm sometimes tempted to turn on closed-captioning while watching his earlier films on DVD.

My sister said she had trouble following it, "but I'm not familiar with the original Sherlock Holmes stories..." I told her that it didn't exactly follow the original Sherlock Holmes stories!


----------

